# What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?



## Plant (Dec 17, 2005)

I was away a while fishing and no internet, when I looked again you are strickly Class A & B how come?  I'm sure there are still a lot of "C's" around I know I see them.  I just feel left out.


----------



## Plant (Dec 18, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

This is in reference to my question yesterday "What Happened to Class C Motorhomes"  I was refering to the topic's on RVusa they seem to only include Class B's and A's when they used to include Class C's also.  Any reply from RVusa.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 18, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

I'm sure there are plenty on here.  I have a class A but I think it's a vintage camper (1984 winnie).  It will be an antique in a little over three years.  Would love to have a new one but can't begin to justify it with no more miles than this one sees.  So us old A's will have to slide over when those DP's come by. Or DL comes by with his super Dodge and fiver!


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 19, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Hey Krazeehorse, I'll slow down a little so you can draft me till you get to the top of the hill. :evil:  I thought Class C's were pick ups with permanetly attached, stretched campers. :laugh:  Just kidding :bleh: .  I know they are big Vans.  Actually, I think all forum topics with the exception of Class B's include all types of RV's.  I haven't seen a 5th wheel or travel trailer category in the RVUSA forums, but that hasn't stopped me from jumping in   :approve: .


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 19, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

That's right DL.  A stinky black tank is a stinky black tank, it doesn't matter what it's hanging under, does it?  So jump in Plant.  Krazee


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 20, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Kazeehorse, do I detect a very slight amount of animosity in your black tank comment :question:  :approve:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 20, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

NO NO NO...I'm just saying a t**d is a t**d.  No such thing as class A B or C there.  Don't matter to me if you camp in a tent or a million dollar custom.  Pop a top and let's visit.  Not a mean bone in my body.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 20, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Go Bucks :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 20, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Kazeehorse, Have to watch DL think he sleeps with his nose in the tailpipe of that Dodge   :evil: 
DL good thing we sent you the Cadillac. Guess you were talking about Tampa Bay Bucks :laugh:   WAR EAGLE :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 20, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Hi Chelse.  Thanks for all the kind words. Talking about the real #1 team, you know "OHIO STATE BUCKEYES".  Notre Dame hasn't got a chance in the Fiesta Bowl.  Krazzehorse knows. :laugh:  :clown:  :approve:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 20, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

That's right....we know.  And half-time with TBDBITL!!!!


----------



## Tassiedevil (Dec 31, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

I hope there are still plenty of C Class for sale when we get there , the majority of RV's sold and rented here in Australia are C Class less than 24' long as anything over that size requires a special licence. RV's are heaps more expensive here, we have been looking at some new Winnebago's here and for a new 23ft C Class  with one slide will cost $100,000US plus on road costs of another $5,500 US and we only have a few RV manufacturers here, so  you can imagine how delighted we are to see the prices that second hand ones  up to 5 years old are selling for on the RV USA  website, Happy New Year from the land down under, Sue


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 31, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Notre Dame will have that game locked up NLT the half time.  They should be playing for National Champ against Texas.  Should have beat USC.  YUP, another Hoosier here.  
Krazeehorse, my old Winn Chieftain, 1989, still makes it down the road with oly 12,000 miles on it.  Keeps the rain off and the cold out so it's loved like a million dollar rig.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 31, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Hey Arch.  Our Chieftain (the Wienerbeagle) is an '84 twenty-seven footer with a little over 50000 miles.  Camping over the holidays can be a little crowded sometimes so over July fourth this past year we had two motorhomes and 4 tents around our pond.  We had our own cozy little campground.  And all the fun that we would have had for $20/night somewhere else.  And I'll bet you one barley pop and a brat that you will be disappointed in Notre Dame.  Go Bucks.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 31, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

We'll see.....


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 31, 2005)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

We'll soon find out who has the best recipe for crow!  :laugh:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 2, 2006)

What Happened to Class C Motorhomes?

Hey at least they were tied at the start Arch!  Wonder why the coach didn't take the field goal and capitalize on OSU's fumble in the first quarter.  That would have put ND up 10-7 and been a momentum swing.  Anyway, go Bucks.  And thanks for some fun Archer   .


----------

